
Unconscious Patient with 'Do Not Resuscitate' Tattoo Causes Ethical Conundrum - danso
https://gizmodo.com/unconscious-patient-with-do-not-resuscitate-tattoo-caus-1820881602
======
Paraesthetic
Spoilers: He dies at the end

